# Ah, the SWEG/Jagsttalbahn



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, the main website is down for this little railway, it has (had?) some wonderful pix. 

These pix are up to the end in 1988. There are some efforts to return it to service, time will tell.

http://www.schmalspuralbum.de/index.php?cat=9

http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/for...17,3928621

http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/for...17,3927631

http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/foren/read.php?17,3938552,3938552

http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/foren/read.php?17,3950369

http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/for...17,3924306


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been over most of the Jagsttalbahn, have several artifacts and have met some of the volunteers. I once had the chance to climb all over a line of stored wagons and converter trucks. Great fun! It's a neat little (sugar beet) line. I simply wish it was having greater success. They even have a couple of surplus RhB coaches! 

Jack


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

And thanks again for these links also , great links .


----------

